# disposición (ley)



## zephir

Hola, salut!
no logro traducir la palabra "punto" en este contexto juridico! Je n'arrive a traduire le mot "punto" dans ce contexte juridique!
les directives du ?point? 4 de la disposition...
Gracias, merci!


----------



## Patri84

Il s'agit d'un contexte juridique très concret mais je proposerais ''volet'' comme traduction.

Il serait mieux d'attendre à d'autres suggestions au cas où il y en aurait une plus exacte 



Edit: pourriez vous mettre un peu plus du contexte? Je pense que ''disposición'' peut être aussi ''ordonnance'', selon l'organisme juridique... bon on peut le laisser tomber, vous aviez demandé un autre terme


----------



## zephir

Muchas gracias por las ideas!
Buscando mas he encontrado un texto juridico frances del mismo organismo en el cual habia simplemente ...du 4...
Merci pour "ordonnance mais dans ce contexte c'est bien "disposition"


----------



## Patri84

Ok, ça depend 

Oui, éliminer le terme serait une autre possibilité. À mon avis, il est mieux de spécifier mais cela dépend du traducteur.

You're welcome


----------



## Marian_trad

NUEVA PREGUNTA​
Hola a todos, 

"Disposición Adicional Primera de la Ley 21/87"

como se podría traducir?? (ordonnance, disposition...??

gracias
Marian


----------



## gustave

Premier avenant à la loi ...


----------



## Marian_trad

ok
muchas gracias por tu ayuda
marian


----------



## gustave

La verdad es que ahora no me quedo seguro.
Un "avenant" tiene fuerza de ley y modifica la ley. Es emitido por el parlamento.
Un "décret d'application" precisa las condiciones de aplicacion de la ley, pero tiene menos fuerza. Está previsto en la ley como tal y emitido por el gobierno o el Consejo de Estado.
Une "ordonnance" es un poder especificamente y temporariamente otorgado por el parlamento al gobierno.

A ver en qué caso te encuentras.


----------



## fepsyl

NUEVA  PREGUNTA​
Como traduciriais estas palabras en este parafo ? Hace parte de un texto de derecho sobre los incentivos para la contratacion de trabajadores discapacitados:


No podran contratar temporalmente *al amparo de la presente disposicion* las empresas que en los 12 meses anteriores a la contratacion, hayan extinguido contratos indefinidos por despido reconocido o declarado improcedente o por deespido colectivo.

Propongo:

Ne pourront pas prétendre temporairement *à la protection de la présente disposition*, les entreprises qui dans les 12 mois précédents l'embauche, ont supprimés des CDI par renvoi reconnu ou déclaré non fondé ou par renvoi collectif.


----------



## Domtom

Quizá también _sous la protection... _Creo que lo tienes bien, pero mejor espera la respuesta de quienes más entienden.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenos días, bonjour,

Tampoco entiendo de derecho:
- _sous la tutelle_ ?
- _dans le cadre_ ?

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## Marcadi

Bonjour,
J'imagine que Fepsyl n'a plus besoin decette traduction, mais ça servirapeut-être à quelqu'un d'autre.
J'ai trouvé cette expression employée dans le même type de contexte : 
"La presente certificacion se expide como renovacion de la anterior, *al amparo de* lo dispuesto en el art. 414..."
Je comprends ces termes comme "*selon/conformément à* ce qui est stipulé dans..."
Qu'en dites-vous?


----------



## fepsyl

j'ai mis la même chose dans ma traduction, donc je trouve ça bien.


----------



## Tina.Irun

> No podran contratar temporalmente *al amparo de la presente disposicion* las empresas que en los 12 meses anteriores a la contratacion, hayan extinguido contratos indefinidos por despido reconocido o declarado improcedente o por deespido colectivo.


 
Propongo:
*Sous couvert de/selon la présente disposition*, ne pourront pas faire usage du contrat à durée déterminée, les entreprises qui dans les 12 mois antérieurs à l'embauche, aient finalisé des contrats à durée indétermnée par un licenciement reconnu ou déclaré non-fondé ou par un licenciement collectif.


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Presque d'accord avec *Tina*: j'aurais mis *sous le couvert de...

*Comme petite observation à *fepsyl*, je voudrais dire qu'il aurait été sympa de sa part d'indiquer, à l'époque, la décision prise. Ne serait-ce qu'en reconnaissance à la tentative d'aide de *Martine *et de *Domtom*.


----------



## Tina.Irun

> j'aurais mis *sous le couvert de...*


 
Tenía esa duda pero me parece que es más habitual, en este contexto,
"*sous couvert de*..."
Ver estos ejemplos: http://www.google.es/search?sourcei...H_esES283ES283&q=al+amparo+de+sous+couvert+de


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Tina Iglesias said:


> Tenía esa duda pero me parece que es más habitual, en este contexto,
> "*sous couvert de*..."
> Ver estos ejemplos: http://www.google.es/search?sourcei...H_esES283ES283&q=al+amparo+de+sous+couvert+de



Cierto, sin embargo, a mí me parece que en el CNRTL, en su acepción _protectora_, está bastante claro. Quizá solo sea una cuestión de interpretación.


----------



## Paquita

Me parece lo mismo que a Víctor..

Entiendo "sous couvert de" como algo oculto, un pretexto bienintencionado para encubrir algo, y "sous le couvert de" con el apoyo de, respaldado por

*Pero *
*En las cartas/los decretos oficiales *se suele escribir "sous couvert de monsieur de Ministre" por ejemplo


> sous couvert du ministre chargé de la recherche et du ministre chargé de l'industrie, les observations des ministres cités à


 
article 7 I => http://www.dsi.cnrs.fr/rmlr/textesintegraux/volume1/144-d98-561.htm

Como secretaria, escribo una carta "sous couvert de" mi jefe, nunca "sous le couvert".

La propuesta de Tina, *en este contexto sin ambigüedad*, me parece muy acertada también...


----------

